# Tempochange einzelner Spuren mit Garage Band



## cybes (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
ich würde gern mit Garage Band eine Mix-CD machen. Dabei habe ich vor jeden einzelnen Track auf eine Spur zu legen um sie dann ggf. nachbearbeiten zu können. Mein Problem  dabei ist die Angleichung der BPM-Zahl eines Tracks z.B. an die BPM eines folgenden Tracks. Ändert man bei Garage Band die BPM (Tempo) einer Spur dann werden scheinbar alle Spuren geändert. Gibt es da einen Trick? 
Vorher habe ich sowas mit ACID auf Windowsbasis gemacht. Da gibt es dann auch sowas wie den Beatmapper . . .

Gruß,
Cybes


----------



## laCrizz (2. Februar 2006)

Wird wohl bestimmt auch ne Tempospur haben ... da kannst du dann das Tempo einstellen und variieren.


----------

